# Bierschaum



## AnnJ (15. April 2009)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Bierschaum in PS darzustellen bzw selber zu "bauen"?
Die Variante einfach ein Bierglas mit Schaum abzufotografieren kommt eher nicht in Frage. Ich habe schon Schaumbrushes gefunden aber die sind mehr nach dem Badeschaum angelehnt.
Wenn einer eine Idee hat dann lasst es mich bitte wissen 
Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. April 2009)

Hi,
naja wenn du zeichnen kannst sind dier da keine Grenzen gesetzt .
Ich würde mir einige Bilder anschauen und dann eine Form mit dem Pfadwerkzeug zeichenen udn dann mit weiß fllen. Nun noch mit dem Abwedel-Werkzeug bzw. mit einem schwarzen Pinsel die Dreidimensionalität erzeugen.
Dann mußt du noch Blasen hizufügen. Da würde ich mal nach Brushes suchen oder mit einer MAske Löcher in den Modellierten Schaum reinzeichenen. Über den Grauwert der Pinselspitze kannst du ja dann auch halbdurchscheinende Bläschen erzeugen.

Gibt halt keien Schaumerzeugerfilter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. April 2009)

Hi,

auch wenn es nicht in Frage kommt, einfach Schaum abzufotografieren und einzubauen
ersparst du dir dadurch viel Arbeit, Nerven und hast obendrein noch ein wesentlich rea-
listischeres Ergebnis als mit irgendwelchen wilden Pixelschubsversuchen. Also denk
da bitte nochmal drüber nach, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller ist, die Kamera zu schnappen
und gemütlich im Biergarten die Arbeit mit der Freizeit zu verbinden.


----------

